# German Shepherd Videos



## puck82 (May 3, 2009)

Hi, I found a very interesting website full of videos related to german shepherds, including lovely puppies !
There are also some videos related to black and white German Shepherds, that are generally difficult to find.

Otherwise there is no e-mail to contact administrator









The website is : 
German Shepherd Videos

Thanks and goodbye !

Alessandro


----------

